# Extended battery life substantially...



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

By installing

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.danez.cpusaver

Oc'Ed to 1.7Ghz, but locked to 384Mhz when screen is off.

I'm getting 50%+ more battery life..

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> By installing
> 
> https://play.google.....danez.cpusaver
> 
> ...


I've been using System Tuner for my OC. Thanks for the tip on Screen off gear down to 384MHz as this setting is available on System Tuner as well. I've set those parameters and will see how it goes. I'm already lean on various applications running willy-nilly so I doubt I'll have the 50% success you had.

- Set OC to "on demand" min 384MHz, max 1.782GHz
- Enabled CPU governer, set on boot
- Enabled both cores, set on boot
- Set screen off, "powersave"
- Set screen off, clock 384
- Re-boot.

Lets see what I can get now


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Zzed said:


> I've been using System Tuner for my OC. Thanks for the tip on Screen off gear down to 384MHz as this setting is available on System Tuner as well. I've set those parameters and will see how it goes. I'm already lean on various applications running willy-nilly so I doubt I'll have the 50% success you had.
> 
> - Set OC to "on demand" min 384MHz, max 1.782GHz
> - Enabled CPU governer, set on boot
> ...


System Tuner is not the most user friendly app in the world. I enabled the cpu governor when asleep, set the cpu to 384 when asleep, and I think set it to Re-apply cpu settings "on boot complete" and rebooted though I did not see anything in the app that said one had to reboot to apply the settings, just following your instructions. I have Antutu CPU Master setting the awake cpu settings. Still haven't figured out where you are setting the cpu min/max and govenor settings.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dont use System Tuner for this. Its that simple...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

nevertells said:


> System Tuner is not the most user friendly app in the world. I enabled the cpu governor when asleep, set the cpu to 384 when asleep, and I think set it to Re-apply cpu settings "on boot complete" and rebooted though I did not see anything in the app that said one had to reboot to apply the settings, just following your instructions. I have Antutu CPU Master setting the awake cpu settings. Still haven't figured out where you are setting the cpu min/max and govenor settings.


Agreed, not the most user friendly UI. Gonernor settings are on CPU section, a pulldown. the min/max are sliders. Fast access boot seting from CPU > Boot Settings button.

There are many overlapping utils out there. It's a bit of a chore learning a new app, just to find it falls short in some area. Then the new search for something better. It's System Tuner for the wealth of features. I'm just a sucker for all the graphs.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Zzed said:


> Agreed, not the most user friendly UI. Gonernor settings are on CPU section, a pulldown. the min/max are sliders. Fast access boot seting from CPU > Boot Settings button.
> 
> There are many overlapping utils out there. It's a bit of a chore learning a new app, just to find it falls short in some area. Then the new search for something better. It's System Tuner for the wealth of features. I'm just a sucker for all the graphs.


So, I did not see any significant improvement using System Tuner. Has any one else tried this CPU saver app?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

nevertells said:


> So, I did not see any significant improvement using System Tuner. Has any one else tried this CPU saver app?


Same here from System Tuner. I was already running pretty CPU efficient, and have it sleeping with WiFI off. Forcing CPU to 384 with screen off might have dropped my idle to around -30mA, but I was already near that point with 0819. The results are inconclusive at this point for me.









As I'm invested in System Tuner for other features, I'm not in a hurry to jump to another OC method. Anyone else with a positive results from cpusaver?


----------

